# Applying for partner visa (offshore)



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My partner (who is British) and I are looking to apply for our partner visa for aus soon. We're aware of the costs and all that is required to prove our relationship is genuine and ongoing. But not sure of the processing times, where to lodge and any other finer details that may have not been mentioned on this website!

In the short, we've been together 4 years in march (this year). In those 4 years we've lived together about 25 months but only 13 of those months have been consecutive without having to be seperated. Reasons being mainly because of study requirements. During that time we kept in contact through skype (mainly), letters, texts and calls. We have A LOT of evidence from travelling aswell. We have 2 joint bank accounts, one in New Zealand and one in Northern Ireland. We would like to lodge our visa either in Northern ireland or london.

We also would have a lot of evidence of joint invitations, photos, letters from family members. Is there any extra things we could include aswell?

One thing i am slightly worried about is my HECS loan.. I graduated from my studies in 2010 but haven't been able to get permanent work so not a lot of my loan has been paid off. Will this affect our application??

So really what we would like to know is what are other peoples experiences with applying for the the partner visa offshore and would there be any reason to reject us?


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi _misshall 

Are you living together in Britain? If so you would apply in London i believe. There are many brittish applicats on here so you will gain a lot of advice.

Just incase you haven't already, take a look at 'Booklet 1"
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
It will tell you everything you need to include.

Definetely include your joint bank accounts, any invitations and letters addressed to both of you along with your lease or mortgage contract, bills, insurances etc.

I'm not sure about your student loan but i dont think it will be a major problem. Good idea to look into it though. Hopefully someone with the same experience as you will know better than i do on the subject.

Good luck!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi _misshall,

In response to your question about HECS, that won't matter at all as they don't look at your credit history or your debts. On the other hand, your partner would be ineligible to apply if he/she had an outstanding debt to the Australian Government, but you seem to be fine on that front.

Don't worry, I spent most of the time after I graduated university overseas with my husband, so I still haven't paid off any of my HECS debt. My husband was recently granted a permanent visa, and nobody asked about my debt


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks rhirhi and Adventuress for your replies! I've got the booklet and had a brief look through but just wanted to see if there were any other tips to know about that aren't in the booklet. And thankfully no he doesn't have any debts to the Australian Government so it's looking like we might get away ok! Thanks again


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Also is it true that if you have been together 4 years or more that your visa is processed quicker or is it that you get permanent residency?


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

The rule is three years together or, two years with a child for permanent residence  I'm not sure if you have to have lived together for all of that time though...


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

We were married three years and a few more months when we applied, and together for a year prior. Since I was still studying in Australia when we met in his country and even after we got married, we didn't live together the whole time. At the time that we applied, we'd lived together for a cumulative total of maybe two years, and not all of that in our own place with rental contracts and the like. Despite this, and I did have my concerns, my husband was granted the permanent 100 straight away.

It is really is a discretionary thing, though, and up to the individual case officer who assesses your case. But if your evidence is strong across all your years it may very well happen for you


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Misshall, my husband is a brit, as mentioned the application will get submitted to Australia House in London. Current processing times for London is 8-9 months. If you have any questions relating to UK requirements i'd be happy to help as much as I can. We hired an immigration solicitor as we have a complicated application but I did all the research and organising so I have alot of knowledge.

Are you aware the cost is going to be dramatically increased from July 1st?


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

How much will it increase by? haha. I hope not to much!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

The main change is the structure, it mainly affects people with children on their application from what I can tell. There is a thread posted a few hrs ago detailing the fees. I cant share the link from my smart phone but it should still be on the first page.

Fees went up £600 from when we started getting iur application together to when we submitted earlier in the year!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi misshall,

This link might help in terms of how/where to send your documents & other info on applying in Britain. http://www.uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/Visas_and_Migration.html

I applied in London in May this year and was advised that the processing time is 8 - 9 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

http:// http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/21099-new-visa-charges-1-july-2013-a.html


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

:O! luckily we don't have children at this point! if it went up that much last time no doubt it will be the same this time -_-


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your tips and advice. We really appreciate it. Thankfully we don't have any children or young adults moving over with us so our payment should be the same!! We also have the option of applying in Dublin, Ireland. Has anyone had any experience with the Australian immigration office there? We could also book an appointment with the office in London to hand in our application, would this make any difference to our processing time?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't believe submitting in person changes anything as they don't do any processing on the spot...not sure about the dublin office, I haven't seen too many Irish on here so hopefully someone can shed some light.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Misshall, im not sure if the australian embassy accepts visas at their dublin one. I thonk its london u would need to send it to. Dublin would be easier for us too, we are in belfast


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

MissHall,

I'm from the UK and my girlfriend is Australian, I'm applying for the 309 & 100 also.

I'm not sure what the Northern Ireland offices reputation for visa processing are. I sent my application via Registered Post (at least then you know that the application has arrived, without having to pay the costs of getting it couried) - it cost £11 or so to get it sent but it was worth it for the peace of mind.

For your reference I included the below in my application:

25 Photos taken between 2010 & 2013
Several Letters, birthday, Christmas & Valentines Day cards written between my partner & I
One page of old movie stubs
Copies of emails sent between my partner & I between 2010 – 2013
Joint bank account from New Zealand (originally opened to pay for rent/groceries but never actually used)
My partner's bank account to show transactions re. rent for the UK
Evidence to show that we lived together in Melbourne, Australia – my NZ visa application and my partner’s Canadian visa application
My Canadian visa application paid using my partner’s Mastercard
Landlord references from New Zealand, Canada & the UK
Tenancy agreement for our current home address
Booking confirmation/invoice of our flights from Australia to New Zealand – 2011
Travel itinerary of flights from Vancouver to Manchester, UK
Dentists bill for my dentists using my partner's work benefits in Vancouver
Car rental invoice – Vancouver, Canada - 2012
Eurostar ticket for Kings Cross St Pancras to Paris 

Although we have lived together for three years we have only had the one joint bank account which we never used, and have always paid rent in cash or taken turns in paying groceries.

We sent the application off on the 24th May 2013 and received an email from a case officer on the 6th June 2013. I didn't get my medicals done so I got them done on the 12th June 2013. Anyway I hope this helps!


----------



## Edwin (Jun 15, 2013)

Its depend on the state laws and also the amount of loan that you don't paid.Because most of the time its not a big amount so there is no effect on your credit ranking.But if its a really large amount than may be there arise some legal issues and your application will be rejected.
Gold Coast Family Law Solicitors


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Edwin, can you please advise where you're getting your information from? I believe that your credit and unpaid loans don't even come up in the application process - its only if you owe money to the Australian Government Department.


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi NeilAlexander, 

Thanks so much for your details of what you sent. We're actually thinking of sending it away a little earlier than planned now so we're in the stages of printing out forms and getting all our photos and evidence together. If you could keep me updated on your progress that would be fantastic! We're hoping to send it away August/September time. 

Which forms did you include in your application?? I just want to make sure we've got all the right ones! Also have they given you a time frame on how long it could take?


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Here's the list:

309-100 checklist

47sp - to be filled out by the person being sponsored

40sp - to be filled out by the sponsor

Form 888 - stat decs from friends/family to confirm the relationship is true - you need AT LEAST two of these (Australian residents or citizens), I'd reccommend getting these done ASAP, as our friends took a number of weeks to get sorted. I read that it's handy to get your UK friends/family to fill one out too, but we got Katie's mum and dad, two of her friends and one of my Australian friends to fill them out and none of our UK friends/family

Form 80 - they don't actually require this unless they ask for it, but we provided it anyway. We thought there's no harm in providing it even if they don't need it

STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (APPLICANT) (type this in Google to find the form) - we used this form to provide mine & Katie's declarations. We also typed up a brief history of how we met and how the relationship developed.

Payment mandate form - I presume you'll be in the UK when you apply, I used this form for payment. They took payment as soon as the application which was good to know that they'd actually started the process.

I also found Form 26 & 160 (medical forms) and took them to my medical exam but the doctors I went to said they send the results directly to London House.

I received a letter from the case officer requesting that I need to provide my health checks who said that the waiting time is currently eight to nine months. 

I'm sure you'll be able to find the forms online, if you need me to email them to you please let me know 

P.S. We got our stat declarations (not the Form 888 but our own decs) signed off by a solicitor - we originally got them signed off by a teacher but apparently the UK list of people that can sign official documents off is slightly different to the Australian list.

Anymore questions please let me know!


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

HELP!! I'm trying to put together all of our application and just started on our skype history but i've gone into skype and clicked 'from beginning' and it only goes back to January 2012!! When it should be going right back to May 2009!!!! How can i try and get this history back??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Your Skype history is dependent on your computer as the information is stored on your computer's hard drive. Did you get a new computer around that time? If so, perhaps your partner's computer would have history going further back?


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

To be honest, I wouldn't worry too much about not being able to go back to the beginning of the Skype conversation. I've read on this board that they don't want to see the WHOLE conversation, it would take them far too long to trawl through it.

Plus don't forget the requirements for applying for the de facto relationship is twelve months, obviously you've got 18 months worth of conversation so you should be okay.


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Can I transfer my conversation history from one computer to another?
You can copy instant messages from one computer to another by backing up and restoring your chat history file. You might need to do this if you're updating your operating system or moving to a new computer. The name and location of your chat history file depends on the version of Skype for Windows you're using.
Skype for Windows desktop
1.Hold down the Windows key on your keyboard, then press R to bring up the Run window. If you are using a touch screen device on Windows 8, you can bring up the Run window from the Search charm.
2.Type %appdata%\Skype into the Run window and press Enter.
3.Open the folder named after your Skype Name.
4.Find the main.db file in the folder, this file is your chat history.
Skype for Windows 8
1.Open Windows Explorer.
2.Go to:
C:\Users\<windows_8_username>\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.SkypeApp\Localstate\<skype_name>
Your Windows 8 username is the one that you use to sign in from the lock screen. Your Skype name is the username you sign in to Skype with.
3.Find the main.db file in the folder, this file is your chat history.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

NeilAlexander said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't worry too much about not being able to go back to the beginning of the Skype conversation. I've read on this board that they don't want to see the WHOLE conversation, it would take them far too long to trawl through it.
> 
> Plus don't forget the requirements for applying for the de facto relationship is twelve months, obviously you've got 18 months worth of conversation so you should be okay.


Here's the thing - if you're applying for a defacto visa and can show you've been a defacto couple for three years (or for two years and you have a child together), that can put you straight through to permanent residency. So it definitely CAN be helpful to have evidence going that far back, depending on how long you've been together.

DIAC do not want to see the entirety of your chat logs for all that time - definitely not. Giving them about one key message a month from email, Skype, IM, etc. should be sufficient.


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

That's interesting to know collegegirl. I met my girlfriend on the 18th June 2013 and officially started our de facto on the 23rd July 2013. Do you think it would've been more advantageous to wait until we'd hit the three year mark in our relationship to mail our application?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

NeilAlexander said:


> That's interesting to know collegegirl. I met my girlfriend on the 18th June 2013 and officially started our de facto on the 23rd July 2013. Do you think it would've been more advantageous to wait until we'd hit the three year mark in our relationship to mail our application?


Its up to the discretion of the case officer if they give u the permanent. If u apply now (as im presuming u meant 2012 and not 2013) then it will be 2015 when u get the permanent anyway? So i dont see the difference if u wait?


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Yes sorry I meant 2010


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

If you're CLOSE to hitting the three-year mark, it's advantageous to wait. But as far as you are from it, I don't imagine it would have been. If you and your partner are onshore in Australia, that's that much longer she won't be able to take advantage of services partner visa applicants qualify for (Medicare, for example) or be able to work (depending on what visa type she's starting with). If she's offshore, that'd be months longer before she can join you onshore. There's no advantage to waiting to submit, UNLESS you're super close already as it cuts out a step in the process.

EDIT: I hadn't yet seen the part where he said he meant 2010 when I posted this. That changes things! See my next post.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

NeilAlexander said:


> Yes sorry I meant 2010


Probably just wait and apply then..but make sure u mention that u want to be considered for permanent rather than the temp x


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Sadly, because of lost phones and moving houses we only really have photos and skype as evidence for our first couple of months of being together! So we're really relying on the skype to back us up on our statements. NeilAlexander, I would wait till after the 23rd of July to see if it would go through for you as permanent. It would save the extra hassle down the track when you have to be re-interviewed and scrutinized after the 1st 2 years. But if you need to go back to Aus now then I say go ahead and apply!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

OH, I just saw where you said you meant 2010!! Sorry, I thought you meant 2012. I take back what I said!  Yes, if you're that close to three years and you can provide evidence for all of it (and it sounds like you can, including that stat dec from friends) I'd definitely wait!


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

NeilAlexander said:


> Here's the list:
> 
> 309-100 checklist
> 
> ...


Do you have to have you and your partners statements in stat decs if you're applying outside of aus? I thought it was only for those in Aus that had to use stat decs for their statements


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

_misshall said:


> Do you have to have you and your partners statements in stat decs if you're applying outside of aus? I thought it was only for those in Aus that had to use stat decs for their statements


Yes can be on ordinary paper, written or typed x


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Yeah we just filled out the stat decs just to make it extra official/safe - it did cost to get the stat decs and photocopies of the passports/birth certificate but we thought there was no harm in getting it down.

P.s. I'm the one applying for the visa, my girlfriend is the Australian/sponsor


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok so i now have a question about this health requirement/examination. We're in northern ireland and after having a look at the panel physicians in the uk there doesn't seem to be any in northern ireland! So because we're going to london anyway in 2 weeks time could we do my partners health examination then and have that included in our application? Because i've read on the immi website that your case officer will tell you when to get it but in order for us to get it then we would have to book another flight over to london!


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

That's very annoying. I'd be inclined to give Australia House a call to be sure. I'm sure it would be fine as I've seen people on this board sending their 'application ready' forms off i.e. all police and health checks completed in one go, however you will receive an email from your CO including your HAP number, which the Doctor's ask for before the medical.

United Kingdom 020 7420 3690 +44 20 7420 3690. Let me know what they say.


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm now 17th in the queue! Thank goodness i've got today off to sort this all out! Also I was going to include brief statements at the start of the 'nature of the household' 'financial aspect' 'social' and 'nature of commitment' sections in our application. Should i make these stat decs or just type them??


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Oh no, that could be a long wait!  last time I called them I got straight through. Given it's the 1st July all the forms have now changed, so I'd imagine there's lots of people ringing.

I believe you can just type the statements, but we used the 'official' stat dec forms, along with a seperate, typed copy of the history of our relationship.

If you want to look at our statements, either I can give you my private email address of vice versa, you're more than welcome to look at a copy of ours for your reference.

P.S. make sure you have any other questions you have ready to ask while you're on the phone!!


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

So eventually got through finally! And she told me that we don't have to have our statements as stat decs. They can be either written or typed. I'm going to write my history of the relationship and so is my partner for his because i think everything else will be typed. But yes i got in a lot of questions while i had her on the phone!! Cleared up a few other things. Hopefully we can get it all together and sorted by the end of the week so it's ready to be sent off!


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Good stuff, glad you got sorted. And what did they say about getting your health checks done whilst you were in London?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

NeilAlexander - can I ask the initials of your CO?


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Of course - it's LG


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ohh she's ours too. We don't deal with her directly but our migration agents office received all the initial correspondance from her when she was assigned. We're 2 months in at the moment and everything has been submitted - relationship is confirmed satisfied and medicals/police check sent. So now we wait


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Interesting - that could explain the eight to nine month wait then!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

NeilAlexander said:


> Interesting - that could explain the eight to nine month wait then!


Well 6-7 months left for us...not sure what exactly takes so long but its hot topic around these parts. I guess we are just in the queue now!


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

She said not to bother about getting the health or police (for UK and Aus) checks until our CO has told us to, if we need one. She said in some cases people aren't required to get them so we might not need to but we'll wait and see! She kept repeating that its an 8-9 month waiting period aswell.. Luckily i had already come across this website!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

_misshall said:


> She said not to bother about getting the health or police (for UK and Aus) checks until our CO has told us to, if we need one. She said in some cases people aren't required to get them so we might not need to but we'll wait and see! She kept repeating that its an 8-9 month waiting period aswell.. Luckily i had already come across this website!


Oh my gosh... seriously... it scares me how much absolutely incorrect information DIAC officers give out on a regular basis!

ALL Partner Visa applicants are required to get both health checks and police checks from all countries they have lived in more than 12 months. It's mandatory.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh my gosh... seriously... it scares me how much absolutely incorrect information DIAC officers give out on a regular basis!
> 
> ALL Partner Visa applicants are required to get both health checks and police checks from all countries they have lived in more than 12 months. It's mandatory.


Misshall you would have spoke to an officer at the European Processing Centre - thats where the Australia House London number takes you.

I strongly suggest you call them back - try bang on at 9am - I was only 3rd in the queue and was on the line for less than 10 minutes.

As collegegirl said - you've been told the wrong thing. Its true you should just wait for your CO to request but you will need to organise both and the medical in the UK costs £270 (well in London they do) so you need to be prepared for that expense.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

_misshall said:


> Ok so i now have a question about this health requirement/examination. We're in northern ireland and after having a look at the panel physicians in the uk there doesn't seem to be any in northern ireland! So because we're going to london anyway in 2 weeks time could we do my partners health examination then and have that included in our application? Because i've read on the immi website that your case officer will tell you when to get it but in order for us to get it then we would have to book another flight over to london!


Theres a panel doctor in dublin, few months ago when i emailed them she told me it was 275 euro (£240 i guess) but price could have gone up. Qhere in northern ireland are u? Im in belfast


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Well maybe i will call back in the morning and see if someone else tells me differently. But she said to only get it when the CO tells you because it could cause trouble when they actually enter Australia because the medical and police checks are only valid for 1 year and could have expired by the time we enter which could affect getting through immigration.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're applying through the London office, it's my understanding that you have to wait for your CO to give you a HAP ID number and then you can book it, as it needs to be completed electronically.

"Clients applying at the London office will be advised of the health requirement once they have lodged an application. It is no longer possible for clients to undertake medicals or radiological examinations before lodging an application."

http://www.uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/immi_health.html

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't disagreeing with that part - for some countries, including the UK, you do have to wait until you are given a HAP ID to do your medicals. What I was disagreeing with was the part where she told you you might not have to do them - that is completely incorrect.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

_misshall said:


> Ok so i now have a question about this health requirement/examination. We're in northern ireland and after having a look at the panel physicians in the uk there doesn't seem to be any in northern ireland! So because we're going to london anyway in 2 weeks time could we do my partners health examination then and have that included in our application? Because i've read on the immi website that your case officer will tell you when to get it but in order for us to get it then we would have to book another flight over to london!


I know you weren't collegegirl - I should have quoted this post in my previous reply - _misshall was asking about including it in her application, which I'm not sure you can do over here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I was actually responding to _misshall. Should have quoted her. Sorry!


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help CollegeGirl and missmontie! While i've spent the last 2 days putting everything together and making sure I have all we need i still have a feeling i'm missing something.. So i've posted our table of contents. Would you guys mind having a look and letting me know what else i need to add or if i need to take anything out?? Thanks!!

1: Forms, Checks and Documents

1.0 47SP - Applicant’s Form to migrate to Australia
1.1 Applicant’s passport photo page (Certified copy)
1.2 Applicant’s Birth Certificate (Certified copy)
1.3 4 passport-sized photographs of Applicant
1.4 Applicant’s most recent pay slip (originals)
1.5 Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
1.6 Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
1.7 Sponsor’s passport photo page (Certified copy)
1.8 Sponsor’s UK Visa (certified copy)
1.9 Sponsor's Birth Certificate (Certified copy)
1.10 2 passport size photos of Sponsor 
1.11 Sponsor's two most recent payslips (originals)
1.12 Sponsor's tax assessment notices (two; certified copies)
1.13 Sponsor's permission letter for Long Service Leave, showing how long Sponsor has worked (certified)

2: History of the relationship

2.0 Applicant’s statement detailing the history of the relationship
2.1 Sponsor’s statement detailing the history of the relationship
2.2 Form 888 - Sponsor’s Brother
2.3 Form 888 - Sponsor’s Cousin
2.4 Applicant’s Mother’s statement detailing the history of the relationship
2.5 Applicant’s friend’s statement detailing the history of the relationship

3: Financial aspects

3.0 Joint statement explaining shared financial commitments
3.1 Copy of Applicant and Sponsors credit / debit cards
3.2 Joint Bank Account statement BOI (2013)
3.3 Joint account statements WESTPAC (November 2011, August 2012 and March 2013)
3.4 Applicant’s Personal Bank Account Statements from the UK (June 2009-August 2013)
3.5 Applicant’s Personal Bank Account statements from Australia (June 2009-August 2013)
3.6 Sponsor’s Personal Bank Account Statements from the UK (August 2012 – August 2013)
3.7 Sponsor’s Personal Bank Account Statements from Australia (June 2009 – August 2013)
3.8 Car insurance (July 2012 – July 2014)

4. Nature of the household 

4.0 Joint statement explaining nature of the household(s)
4.1 Housework distribution 
4.2 Joint responsibility for all day-to-day living expenses including highlighted expenses across our personal and joint bank accounts over the last 12 months
4.3 Proof of cohabitation in Northern Ireland 
4.4 Correspondence addresses to both of us at same address (UK and Australia)

5. Social context of the relationship 

5.0 Joint statement outlining the social context of relationship
5.1 Evidence that we are generally accepted as a couple socially (3x wedding invitations and 4x birthday invitations)
5.2 Cards from sponsors and applicants families while in Australia and UK
5.3 Selection of photos over our relationship (approx. 20 with captions)
5.4 Evidence of joint participation in sport, social and cultural events (Rugby, Cirque du Soleil, Bon Jovi and U2)
5.5 Evidence of joint travel (Dublin, Fiji, Cairns, Dubai, Cork and Croatia)
5.6 Facebook screenshots

6. Nature of commitment to each other

6.0 Joint statement outlining nature of commitment to each other including future plans 
6.1 Evidence of parcels sent to Applicant and Sponsor during times apart
6.2 Selection of Skype logs during time apart
6.3 Facebook relationship screen shots
6.4 Facebook messages sent to each other during times apart
6.5 Personal birthday/Xmas/Valentines cards between Applicant and Sponsor
6.6 Evidence of travel to visit and live with each other


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

_misshall said:


> Thanks so much for your help CollegeGirl and missmontie!


You're welcome 

Your list looks pretty good to me - I would just point out that you need to have you own statutory declarations notarised, this can be done at the embassy or by a solicitor etc more info here: (Notarial Services - Australian High Commission)


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

missmontie said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Your list looks pretty good to me - I would just point out that you need to have you own statutory declarations notarised, this can be done at the embassy or by a solicitor etc more info here: (Notarial Services - Australian High Commission)


Thanks missmontie  I was just wondering.. In our cover letter should i state that we would like to apply for the permanent 100 subclass visa or just put 309 /100?? We've been together for over 4 years but only lived together consecutively for just over 1 year.. All in all we've really lived togeher about 2 and a half years but not all at once


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

_misshall said:


> Thanks missmontie  I was just wondering.. In our cover letter should i state that we would like to apply for the permanent 100 subclass visa or just put 309 /100?? We've been together for over 4 years but only lived together consecutively for just over 1 year.. All in all we've really lived togeher about 2 and a half years but not all at once


I would include that in your statements (i.e. total amount of time you have lived together and detailing how you stayed in contact when you were seperated and why etc.) and provide evidence (which I think you've listed below).

From what I have read in this forum, others would say that you should include that you would like to be considered for 100 due to the time you have lived together.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

_misshall said:


> Thanks missmontie  I was just wondering.. In our cover letter should i state that we would like to apply for the permanent 100 subclass visa or just put 309 /100?? We've been together for over 4 years but only lived together consecutively for just over 1 year.. All in all we've really lived togeher about 2 and a half years but not all at once


I'm pretty sure you canonly be considered as being in a long term relationship and eligible for the 100 if you have _lived_ together for 3 years or more...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

kmarees1986 said:


> I'm pretty sure you canonly be considered as being in a long term relationship and eligible for the 100 if you have _lived_ together for 3 years or more...


Yep, that's correct. Three years as married or defacto partners or two years plus having a child together.


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any updates from their experiences applying for these visas?! We're about to send ours away in the next couple of weeks and just want to make sure we've got everything right so we're not turned away and lose our $$$!

Any tips anyone can give is also very much appreciated!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

_misshall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has any updates from their experiences applying for these visas?! We're about to send ours away in the next couple of weeks and just want to make sure we've got everything right so we're not turned away and lose our $$$!
> 
> Any tips anyone can give is also very much appreciated!


What sort of updates are you looking for?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

_misshall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has any updates from their experiences applying for these visas?! We're about to send ours away in the next couple of weeks and just want to make sure we've got everything right so we're not turned away and lose our $$$!
> 
> Any tips anyone can give is also very much appreciated!


We still have 5/6 months left in the quoted processing time so no updates here. I'm sure if theres a particular concern you have you can ask here and get some help.


----------



## _misshall (Jun 16, 2013)

Our application has just been sent!!! The anxious wait starts now.. (Wheres the wine?!)


----------

